# sprint vs eibach



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

hey guys i'm about to buy some springs but i need to know which are better for race. i've heard eibach's spring rate was too soft and doesn't help too much. but i've heard sprint springs are the best so far. they are stiff and provide a great ride. just need to know so i can make the best choice. ride height isn't to important just the best ride. Thanx, dreamin


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I know the current Eibach springs are not the best. Then Sprint does not publish their spring rate so no one will ever know how good hey really are until the do so.

If i am not mistaken E0bach is supposed to release a spring specially designed for th Spec. They should be beetre then Eibach's current springs if you want to wait for them to be released (I am not sure when they will be released).


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

sprint is wack..that is some cheap stuff....stick with eibach, or ground control or progess, or see is H&R makes an application.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

eibachs are shit. go with progress. Or spend a little extra and get the G/C coilovers, but stay away from eibachs!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hey I got sprint spring and they are NOT "whack". plus they only cost me 100 bucks plus shipping and it turned out that the place i found them for was only 20 minutes so i didnt have to pay shipping. Havent had a problem yet. My friend got sprint on his talon TSI too and he has no complaints either. a good ride if you ask me. Just cuz its cheap doesnt make it a bad product.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dryboy..........when your factory struts are blowin in 3 more months, you'll agree with us.

over on b15sentra.net the consensus is that they're crap. sorry, but I'm gonna take the word of a lot more members and oldbies than a newbie who just went out and bought the lowest springs he could find.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe your right, but I sincerely hope your not (for my cars sake). I do have a b14 not 15 so I dont know if they are better on mine than on yours but I havent had a problem in 8 months. I'll post back in 3 more and we'll see where I am at. At the time I baught them they were cheap and to this day I have no regrets. I know I am a newb and I'm sure other people may have had a problem with sprint before but I gave it a go. We'll see where I am in 3 months.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just drive like you have a dropped car man, thats all I can suggest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Chimmike....GC uses Eibach spring FYI, as forbottoming out with the Prokit(spec-v specific) vs GC's which will bottom out less, and less likely to kill the shocks?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the GCs use higher quality springs than the pro kits are. Also, the GC you can control ride height. Most people with them really like them. 

I like the progress, if you're just going for springs, they have better rates than the pro kits, and I think progress is making a better name for themselves in the suspension business.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

GC huh...i have IPT coilovers (race quality) on my SHO with koni shocks on my sho...id love to get some Coilover/koni combo for the spec. I think i like them better than the tiens and the like cuz there are so many springrates available


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah......but I hear motis are the best........and Tein are damn good, rep wise.
I'd love some Koni's too, but I have no idea when that'll happen


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Progress for your Spec, that's all I will say about that.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

another vote for Progress springs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

I have to say that I am spending some $$$ and going for TEIN... dam good and reliable...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Tease V said:


> *I have to say that I am spending some $$$ and going for TEIN... dam good and reliable... *


Where do you get your expierience from? From what I know, the rear spring rates if not done custom aren't good for a B15 cause they are too low. I know Tein is a very well known and respected aftermarket suspension company. What are you thoughts in detail?


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

Like you said, Tein is very well respected and they offer custom spring rates.

Putting springs on a car that doesn't have shortened dampers is a terrible idea.

http://www.yardgnome.org/SER/pearls.htm


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*springs*

sprint is good....if you drive a civic with plenty of suspension travel. i had progress springs when i had a b14. to be honest i rode like shit with stock struts and cut bumpstops(even when the struts were new) but im hearing nuthin but good stuff about them for the b15 so im gonna give them another shot. ive rode in many civics with sprint and they gave a really good ride with some good struts but IMO they are way to low for the sentra


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

njshfear said:


> *I think i like them better than the tiens and the like cuz there are so many springrates available *


For 50 bucks extra a spring you can have any rates you want with Tein...Tein full coilovers all the way. But, Progress and GC are good for just springs.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Take the Eibach, if you want coilovers then the Ground Control.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

if your talking about tein springs, they are about 160 at optionsauto.com


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

200silvia said:


> *if your talking about tein springs, they are about 160 at optionsauto.com *


I think they are referring to Tein Coilovers.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> *Take the Eibach, if you want coilovers then the Ground Control. *


I would not consider GC full coilovers at ALL... There adjustable springs thats it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I have eibach, not spec specific, just the b15 pro kit. Love it. Rides exactly the same as stock with less roll and a much higher turn in speed.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

On the Eibach, how is the drive comfort?
What about your suspension travel?

never used Eibach...I'm thinking about getting the specv kit from them...


----------

